# Exit to kish



## nica994 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, I need to do an exit from Dubai airport to Kish airport " airport to airport exit. It's my first exit and I really don't know what to expect. Can someone who did the same give me an ides, or advise on what I should bring. I already have a residence visa ready,to re entry in Dubai. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nica994 said:


> Hi, I need to do an exit from Dubai airport to Kish airport " airport to airport exit. It's my first exit and I really don't know what to expect. Can someone who did the same give me an ides, or advise on what I should bring. I already have a residence visa ready,to re entry in Dubai. Thanks


If you have a residence visa approved, there is no need to leave the UAE. Your PRO should give you guidance on changing your visa status with the immigration department.

-


----------



## nica994 (Mar 31, 2009)

I already asked the immigration but since I'm on a tourist visa I cant just pay the fee, I really have to exit.


----------

